# Hunting Archery Coach or Class?



## adr3naline (Aug 29, 2019)

Hey everyone. Did a 3D shoot this morning. It was a lot of fun, but I’m not scoring as high as I’d like (mostly 8’s, some 5’s, some 10’s, and 2 X’s). Just out of curiosity, I searched Utah for archery classes. Most seem to revolve around Olympic style (I’m not opposed to that if that’s what’s out there), but I’m curious if there are any good archery coaches, or classes that are more focused on hunting style? And specifically ones you’d recommend or have experience with?

I’d love a 1 on 1 training session or two where I can get some major overhaul of my ways to get more X’s and kills. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

try the easton center


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

There are some seriously good archers in Utah. And some do a lot of 3D. I would keep going to the tournaments and hang with the guys shooting for money. Even though most of them are competitive they are all approachable. I've found that all of them are about helping other archers if you approach it right.

Joining a club or league might help to fast track the social side.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

middlefork said:


> There are some seriously good archers in Utah. And some do a lot of 3D. I would keep going to the tournaments and hang with the guys shooting for money. Even though most of them are competitive they are all approachable. I've found that all of them are about helping other archers if you approach it right.
> 
> Joining a club or league might help to fast track the social side.


+1


----------



## adr3naline (Aug 29, 2019)

So are the best self coached? Or perhaps being a part of a league gives them exposure to lots great shooters so they improve that way? 

Thanks for the responses. I think joining a league would be lots of fun!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

There are Olympic level coaches in Utah. If that is what you are after then Easton Center would be the way to go.

If you are just trying to improve your personal shooting there are a lot of people in the leagues and clubs that can help with form and equipment. I doubt you would need to "pay" for the help.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

Come shoot in a 3-d league. Lots of fun, meet lots of great people, get to see different pieces of equipment and the stories get better as the season progresses. Never met a person who shot in a league who didn't improve their shooting. We shoot on Wednesday nights at SL Archery. We end the first of April. We welcome anyone who wants to shoot. As the season progress's, the shots become a bit more difficult (obstacles to distract you and make the shot "interesting". Me and another guy are running the league this year. You are welcome to come join in if you like. We start at 7 pm on Wednesdays. :smile:


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

My layman's DIY suggestion is to save your money, go watch some youtube videos, there is some good info to be found there. Just vet your sources. Then set up something in your basement or backyard if you can get away with it, and just shoot. Believe it or not, if you can video yourself shooting, you'll be able to see your own form, and critique yourself. It can make a difference.

Then, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice... oh.. and practice. Just make sure your doing it right before you invest too much time into practice so you commit to muscle memory the proper way so you don't leave yourself some training scars. The more you practice, the more muscle memory will kick in at the moment of truth in whatever game your hunting.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

I agree with everyone else. I improved immensely when I started shooting with better shooters! I was also able to shoot for a while every day, that also played a large role and it skyrocketed my accuracy. The more you shoot, the better you get!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Lone_Hunter said:


> *Just make sure your doing it right before you invest too much time into practice so you commit to muscle memory the proper way* so you don't leave yourself some training scars. The more you practice, the more muscle memory will kick in at the moment of truth in whatever game your hunting.


Lone has it right. Proper practice is more important than endless practice. Try not to reinforce bad habits.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

Get the book "Idiot Proof Archery" by Bernie Pellerite and read it. You can purchase it or pick it up at the library. Excellent book... he will change the way you think as well as improve your shot. Highly recommend it.


----------



## adr3naline (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks everyone! I do currently shoot in my basement. I’m going to look into a 3D league. I think that sounds like tons of fun. If only the Coronavirus will lighten up!


----------

